# Question on Navigation Updates for 335d



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

what is the update process for Navigation software for 2009 335d?
my SA tells me to get the DVD update disk and then I can update it.
Is this correct?
I cannot find any place where there is a Navigation DVD in my car.
Please advise
Thanks


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I think SA is asking you to order CD and do it yourself. But to my knowledge that was only possible till models before 2009. For all MY with new iDrive systems you have to go to dealer pay him 199+tax to get update. 
This is place you can see how to get updates: http://store.bmwgpsmaps.com/


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Forgive my newbie-ness, guys, but a question came up since this thread started.
On my 335d, MY 2010- with the full NAV- it is an "active" system. It will do, among 
other things, give real-time traffic conditions by using color-coded strips along major highways, etc. 
It also will, through Google, set my routes according to fast, efficient or shortest for that day's exact traffic conditions.

So I'm wondering if this latest version which I have does not automatically update itself for scenarios such as new roads, subdivisions, neighborhoods, etc? and these yearly $200 updates aren't necessary? It was able to guide me to a brand new neighborhood on an obscure county road in the backcountry perfectly, right down to my friend's house number.
Do I still need some kind of update at the one year point?- for me that's 3/18/2011.

Thanks for your clarification, guys--


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

railroader said:


> Forgive my newbie-ness, guys, but a question came up since this thread started.
> On my 335d, MY 2010- with the full NAV- it is an "active" system. It will do, among
> other things, give real-time traffic conditions by using color-coded strips along major highways, etc.
> It also will, through Google, set my routes according to fast, efficient or shortest for that day's exact traffic conditions.
> ...


Mine has 2009 update and needs 2010. But I felt same as you mentioned and hence didnt take any update. And whats the point in spending 200 /year which is same as buying very good garmin gps every year.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*MY2009 335d*

I have August build MY09 with iDrive harddrive.

1. If you want the newest maps, i.e. circles where intersections used to exist, new construction of housing developments, new bridges, freeway extensions, etc., you will need to order the NAV version 2010-1.

2. That however is a problem, since the current version 2010-1 does not function with the updated iDrive software for neither the 335d nor the X5-35d. The impression that I get from my SA is that the NAV version 2010-2 will become available before they get the software glitch resolved. So there is no point in trying to get a NAV update yet.

3. There are no NAV discs available for download onto the harddrive version according to my SA. The NAV update has to be installed by the service department, because of the very issue described in item 2.

4. I will be seeing my SA tomorrow and hopefully get an update on the NAV situation. I have been trying to get the upgrade since March of this year. They tried to install the updated NAV software after they installed the iDrive software upgrade and it failed. They had to remove the NAV update in order to permit the NAV to function at all.

5. We have had the car for only 11 months. We have driven over 15,000 miles - around Europe, cross-country US, and several other trips around our region, we have decided that it is best to have the most recent version of NAV software. We also have RTTI, Concierge service, etc., but it is nice to actually see the road and the map in harmony.

To each his own...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

RoBMWED said:


> I have August build MY09 with iDrive harddrive.
> 
> 1. If you want the newest maps, i.e. circles where intersections used to exist, new construction of housing developments, new bridges, freeway extensions, etc., you will need to order the NAV version 2010-1.
> 
> ...


Major reason why a stick with my Garmin!:neener:


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Major reason why a stick with my Garmin!:neener:


Lol. Funny. I have NAV and haven't had any issues, however. Thanks for the info on updates all.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I didn't realize there was a software glitch with the nav update - I spend nearly all my free time reading Bimmerfest posts and still can't keep up. :tsk:

I wonder why the computer/hard drive isn't easily removeable... wouldn't it make more sense to drop off your car's computer to be upgraded, rather than the whole car?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

János said:


> I wonder why the computer/hard drive isn't easily removeable... wouldn't it make more sense to drop off your car's computer to be upgraded, rather than the whole car?


I guess they have such plans for future generations.

But for now they should seriously do something about 200 /year for map update. you first pay 2100 for device while ordering and then you pay 200 every year. Navigation through BMW is far more superior but just for that reason 200 /yr doesnt make any sense.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

RoBMWED said:


> I have August build MY09 with iDrive harddrive.
> 
> 1. If you want the newest maps, i.e. circles where intersections used to exist, new construction of housing developments, new bridges, freeway extensions, etc., you will need to order the NAV version 2010-1.
> 
> ...


Thanks RoB and others for the helpful information. The NAV questions are still a bit confusing. My car's build (according to driver's pillar sticker) was 2/2010. I was very happy to get the car in mid-March-- and had a car that was truly one month old! In past, I've bought cars that even "new" were as much as a year old. As for our cars, it seems like the 2010 models did receive different Nav software than the 2009's, and the glitch means the update does not install properly, due to the existing hardware on the '09's?

So I am assuming that my Nav Build was the latest available for 2/2010. _I have not seen or discovered any glitches whatsoever._ I think my iDrive is the same one that runs with the current 7 series vehicles. So my version is probably 2010-1. I'd be hesitant to reflash it, or go inside it; what if the update didn't go smoothly or caused new trouble? (To get Version 2010-2.) I'll just ride with wut I've got; guess that's the best option for me right now. Last week up on the LA Freeways, the system gave me real-time conditions, right down to the mile. I even like the voice of the European-accented woman who "guides" me. Ain't tech great!


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

railroader said:


> Forgive my newbie-ness, guys, but a question came up since this thread started.
> On my 335d, MY 2010- with the full NAV- it is an "active" system. It will do, among
> other things, give real-time traffic conditions by using color-coded strips along major highways, etc.
> It also will, through Google, set my routes according to fast, efficient or shortest for that day's exact traffic conditions.
> ...


The updates are a revenue item for BMW and the dealer. You 'new' subdivision was approved at some time back in the past. The navigation update process works in part off of planning commission data, which is published before the streets are actually paved. Going forward, if you live in an area that is seeing a lot of new street construction, getting the updates is going to keep your navigation database up-to-date. As others have posted the update process for the hard-disk navigation system involves having a dealer service technician download a datafile to the disk.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*...more update from SA*

Spoke with the SA today. He reminded me of the fact that BMW switched from NAVTEQ to TeleAtlas. This undoubtedly has caused some problems. The 2.5" HD is only 40GB.

Here's a break-out:

***65279;25GB for navigation
8GB for music
4GB for audio database (music search, Gracenote)
2GB system administration
.5GB for voice control/commands

I have owned a Garmin portable GPS for it seems a decade. The 276C has been carried with me everywhere including the Middle East, Africa, Thailand, Europe, - and I have spent a considerable sum updating the annual maps for those regions. It also required a lot of extraneous gear for charging (car/AC), memory sticks for regions, audio speaker, display base, cables for updates, battery, map CDs, etc.

The NAV in the BMW permits one to do a lot more than navigate. Not being portable is a limitation. I have a portable iPhone that allows me to do a lot of other things but is does not control systems in my vehicle. It cannot tell me the status of air pressure in the tires, when the next oil change, brakes service, etc are required. It can't notify BMW if the vehicle is stolen or where it is currently located. I can't connect to BMW Assist and have addresses sent to the Garmin, nor make hotel and dining reservations. Or find the nearest BMW service center with phone number and arrange for emergency service or set up an appointment while driving cross-country (like I did while driving from SC to WA).

To each one's own....


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

railroader said:


> Last week up on the LA Freeways, the system gave me real-time conditions, right down to the mile. I even like the voice of the European-accented woman who "guides" me. Ain't tech great!


Um... the voice is not European - it's a neutral USA accent.

I can see how that might sound a bit foreign in Southern California.


----------

